

Ask HN: Advice on moving for a job - marcinx27

I graduated in May with a BS in CS of and immediately landed a job doing PHP work in a really small startup in my hometown in NE Pennsylvania. I&#x27;m really looking to spread my wings and move to some place to work at a great company so I can get more experience and progress as a developer.  The problem that I&#x27;m having is that the places that I really want to move are pretty sparse as far as tech goes (Portsmouth, NH and Portland, ME), and I have no idea where else to even look.<p>I was wondering if any of you have any advice on good places in the US that have a decent amount of opportunities for tech, but are still really great places to live.  I was also hoping to hear some stories from people who picked up and left to pursue bigger and better things.
======
Bahamut
I left DC about a half year ago for Silicon Valley - I personally love it here
except for the expense. My co-workers are smart, the opportunities are hard to
match as a developer, and the pay is good. DC is also a pretty good city for
tech, but the pay is more based on how long you have been developing rather
than merit.

One thing to remember is that moving is stressful - there are lots of moving
parts before, during, and after the move. Be aware of this when planning out
the future.

